# Site General > General Herp >  Snake abuse on Television: Killer Karaoke

## Kaorte

Please take a moment to watch this video and leave your feedback on the Killer Karaoke Facebook page. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKRlEJqI1mg

https://www.facebook.com/truTVKillerKaraoke?fref=ts


While I think the premise of the show is interesting, I in no way support the blatant abuse of animals as shown in this video. This is completely unacceptable! It is clear that these animals are dumped, by the bucket-full, into freezing cold deep water. You can even see some floating belly up at the top. I am just astonished that the creators and producers of this show thought this was appropriate. This is unsafe not only for the animals, but for the woman being put into this deep water with hundreds of stressed and scared snakes. 

This just gives snakes an even worse reputation. It is perpetuating the fear surrounding these harmless animals and suggesting that it is okay to kill these animals for entertainment! There are ways to scare people with harmless animals without putting their lives in danger. 

I am just so sickened. Please leave your feedback on their page and urge them to make a public apology and remove the offensive content.

----------

Davidsherps (11-23-2012),_decensored_ (11-23-2012),_Don_ (11-20-2012),DooLittle (11-20-2012),_HypoLyf_ (11-20-2012),_iCandiBallPythons_ (11-20-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-21-2012),PitOnTheProwl (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## JeRMz

Steve O is a huge bag of douches. I'd love nothing more than to have 5 minutes alone with the guy. I'd hate to get his blood on me, tho...

----------

_decensored_ (11-23-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

SteveO should have ODed years ago. 

I dont even want to watch the video.

----------


## eskye

I watched it, then posted a comment. I am trying to find some way to contact the media station that airs this show. I can't believe this happened. Legal action can be taken against reality shows. It happened with Swamp People.




> *
> 'Swamp Brother,' partner charged with violating federal wildlife rules (Star of Discovery Channel's "Swamp Brothers")* November 14, 2012|By Amy Pavuk, Staff Writer, Orlando SentinelA  Florida man who stars in the Discovery Channel's Swamp Brothers series  and his business partner have been accused of violating federal wildlife  laws, the U.S. Department of Justice announced.Swamp  Brother Robert Keszey and Robroy MacInnes, co-owners and managers the  Glades Herp Farm in Sumter County, are accused of buying wildlife they  knew was illegally collected from the wild.Federal  prosecutors in Pennsylvania say the men transported the wildlife to the  Glades Herp Farm in Bushnell, about 60 miles west of Orlando, so the company could sell the wildlife.MacInnes,  54, and Keszey, 47, are also accused of illegally taking and attempting  to collect animals from the wild in Pennsylvania and New Jersey.The men were indicted by a federal grand jury in Philadelphia on Tuesday.The alleged crimes occurred from 2007 to 2008, the indictment said.In 2007, Keszey traveled to Jim Thorpe,  Pa., and in that area seized two Eastern timber rattlesnakes from the  wild without a permit. That species is considered endangered in New  Jersey and threatened in New York. It is also illegal to possess an  Eastern timber rattlesnake without a permit in Pennsylvania.During  the same trip, Keszey and another person, who was not identified in the  indictment, traveled to the Pine Barrens area of New Jersey and seized a  king snake from the wild.Keszey, who resides  in Bushnell, took the two Eastern timber rattlesnakes and other wildlife  taken from the wild to the Glades Herp Farm, the indictment said.  Prosecutors said that in 2008, MacInnes and Keszey took a pair of  Eastern indigo snakes without a permit, violating Florida law, then  shipped them to an unidentified person in Pennsylvania. It was done with  the understanding that person would breed the snakes and share the  sales from selling the offspring.The Eastern indigo snake is listed as threatened by both Florida and federal law.Jonathan Ripps, who represents Keszey, said his client is innocent and he will defend the case "vigorously."


If only this could happen on every reality tv show. But seriously, I wish I could do more than just post a scathing comment.

----------

DooLittle (11-20-2012),_eatgoodfood_ (11-20-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## eatgoodfood

That is sick, just down right sick.  I wonder who provided the animals, how could they let that happen to their animals.  If the show just bought them i wonder what the breeders would think when they find out how they were used... I am in disbelief, I am having a hard time digesting what I just saw.  That is downright animal abuse, and I bet nothing comes of it.... But what if they threw a bunch of cats in ice water.... bet everyone would be up in arms about that.  Lets throw a bunch of cold blooded animals into ice water... bet half or more will die from illness if not just from the stress and shock involved in this.... there has to be something done!

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Watched it and nearly puked.  I left a comment on their Facebook page too.

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

Watched it hated it and will be posting on FB later today I cant believe the crap on TV anymore I think I am just going to stop watching and cut off my cable :Mad:

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Commented on the video and facebook page. These things make me _furious_. If they dumped buckets of kittens (or cats, as previously mentioned) there would be MILLIONS of people up in arms. No, the harmless pet species of snake are ok because enough people see them on the same level as insects (not cute or fuzzy, so it can't be frightened/feel pain right? Might as well kill it)

----------

4Ballz (11-25-2012),_eatgoodfood_ (11-20-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Don

This is even worse than the Fear Factor thread, that was a year or so ago.  It is pretty clear that those snakes are doing what they can to keep from drowning.  There appears to be at least one burm thrown in there near the end.  That would mean that they were supplied by a California keeper, assuming they did not transport the snake across state lines for the filming.

----------

_eatgoodfood_ (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

That makes me sick  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Digusting.  Absolutely disgusting.  That made me sick.  It would appear I have to have fb to post there though?  I will figure another way to let them know what I think of that.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eskye

I have just shared this on caudata.org as well, so hopefully there will be even more comments.

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## eatgoodfood

> I have just shared this on caudata.org as well, so hopefully there will be even more comments.


If it has not already members on other reptile and snake, or any animal for that matter, forum should post it there, we need to give them an much negative exposure as possible, my only issue is exposure, even negative, means more viewers...

Here is the network that runs the show, looks like a bottom of the barrel type, nothing but crap reality shows..

Write us:
truTV
One Time Warner Center
New York, NY 10019-6038 

Call us: 800.268.7856

----------

DooLittle (11-20-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

The best action might be to bring this to the attention to the companies that pay for advertising on TruTV.

----------

_arialmt_ (11-20-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Naomijoy

I got through about a minute of it  :Sad:

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Kinra

If you are not friends with Urban Jungles-Radio I would friend them.  Someone named Robert Walter has been commenting on their posts about this.  Apparently he was there and helped but refused to supply any of his animals for this.  Urban Jungles Radio has said they will be talking with him during their show on Friday night.

According to Robert there is more to this story than is immediately apparent.  He has stated that this was apparently filmed 2 years ago (not sure I believe that).  He has also stated that the water was not freezing cold, but actually luke warm.  I didn't notice any ice, but he said that a few ice cubes were used, but mostly fake stage ice was used.  Contestants were instructed to act as if the water was cold, which I honestly think they did a poor job of.  I didn't get the impression that the water was cold.  He also stated that some fake snakes were mixed in.  I do believe that Robert was there because someone recognized him in one of the clips, but I can't verify that anything he has said is true.

All of that being said, I want to make it known that I in no way support this.  I think it was a ridiculous stunt, especially since I've seen a clip where there are also two alligators swimming around in the mix, but I do think it is possible that a lot of what people are so upset about is simply the dramatization typical of "reality" TV.

----------

_Capray_ (11-23-2012),_eatgoodfood_ (11-20-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012),_Mike41793_ (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## lolerlaura

Uhg that was disgusting. I tried to watch but couldn't. I checked out the facebook page and was appalled to see the snake tank is their main picture. 

I made a petition directed at the channel's executive and Steve-O to get this crap removed. Here you guys go! Share this everywhere!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/305/2...-animal-abuse/

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

:Sad:  Those poor snakes. That's horrible and it's outlandish how society cares so little for animals that aren't "cute and cuddly."

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

Thank you to everyone who has made a comment, contacted Tru TV or shared this on other social media outlets. 

This is completely unacceptable and you all should be disgusted! In the video, at 1:15-1:17 you can clearly see a dead snake floating belly up in the water. This is just so sad!!

----------


## alkibp

Total and complete animal abuse!!  :Tears:

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## eatgoodfood

> If you are not friends with Urban Jungles-Radio I would friend them.  Someone named Robert Walter has been commenting on their posts about this.  Apparently he was there and helped but refused to supply any of his animals for this.  Urban Jungles Radio has said they will be talking with him during their show on Friday night.


I will have to look up Urban Jungles-Radio, I would like to hear what Robert Walter says. 




> According to Robert there is more to this story than is immediately apparent.  He has stated that this was apparently filmed 2 years ago (not sure I believe that).  He has also stated that the water was not freezing cold, but actually luke warm.  I didn't notice any ice, but he said that a few ice cubes were used, but mostly fake stage ice was used.  Contestants were instructed to act as if the water was cold, which I honestly think they did a poor job of.  I didn't get the impression that the water was cold.  He also stated that some fake snakes were mixed in.  I do believe that Robert was there because someone recognized him in one of the clips, but I can't verify that anything he has said is true.


I also would not be surprised if it was fake ice, the water was warm, contestants faked it etc. etc....  That still does not make it ok to dump live animals into deep water with a freaked out person flailing around.  The contestant in the video could easily have injured and or killed an animal especially when she was pulled back out of the water and they were hanging around her.




> All of that being said, I want to make it known that I in no way support this.  I think it was a ridiculous stunt, especially since I've seen a clip where there are also two alligators swimming around in the mix, but I do think it is possible that a lot of what people are so upset about is simply the dramatization typical of "reality" TV.


There will always be some dramatization, but it is evident that live animals were used, and it could have caused death or injury to the animals, that in its self is enough to get people upset, no matter the amount of dramatization.

----------


## MrLang

Steve-O does not run the show or choose the stunts. The comments here directing the frustration over this toward him are mind boggling.


Also, I remember the Fear Factor thread. The guy who supplied the snakes actually made an account here to explain that they practiced the stunt multiple times to make sure the contestant understood how to keep the animals safe and they rotates snakes in from a van full of racks with proper conditions to make sure that no single snake was subjected to stress for an extended time.


I do NOT condone the video or the practice, but I agree with Kinra that I think a lot of the 'animal abuse' claims can be chalked up to reality TV gimmicks. These people have a LOT to lose if someone cared to prove them to be abusing the animals, so I do believe they have themselves covered on stunts like this. Perhaps we should blame animal cruelty laws? I am unaware of them or if they change based on species or anything, but I could see them making stricter laws for dogs than reptiles.

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

Wow that is just horrific. I hope it's been reported to the humane association. The show could actually get in a lot of trouble if any of the snakes drowned.

----------


## dr del

This was brought up on a UK forum a couple of days ago and everyone simply reported it as animal abuse.

----------

AlexCaldecott (11-23-2012),Kaorte (11-20-2012)

----------


## TJ_Burton

Has anyone considered that all of those snakes have had shed issues and needed a good soak, and that all they were trying to do was help the poor snakes out while having a little fun at the same time? Maybe some of the snakes were nervous so they figured a singing human would help lul their frantically beating hearts during the stuck shed removal process...

I don't know why you guys have to be such haters  :Wag of the finger:

----------

_eatgoodfood_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## shelby9189

Those poor snakes!!! That makes me so sick the way ppl treat reptiles

----------


## Kaorte

Rebecca, thanks for the info. If that is the case then it isn't so bad. But no one can deny that throwing a hundred or so terrestrial snakes into deep water won't cause the animals a great amount of stress.  :Sad:  It is so sad that people are defending the actions of this stupid show!

----------


## BleedingOrange36

That is horrible!!! I seen some really pretty snakes in there also.... 
I could only imagine how bad it would of been for snakes and keepers if one of those snakes struck out of shear stress and panic, especially the Burmese... An attack on tv would add the needed fuel to the fire that people seem to seek nowadays.

----------


## Kaorte

People on youtube fighting with me. I'll give up soon. > :Sad:

----------


## Kaorte

> Steve-O does not run the show or choose the stunts. The comments here directing the frustration over this toward him are mind boggling.
> 
> 
> Also, I remember the Fear Factor thread. The guy who supplied the snakes actually made an account here to explain that they practiced the stunt multiple times to make sure the contestant understood how to keep the animals safe and they rotates snakes in from a van full of racks with proper conditions to make sure that no single snake was subjected to stress for an extended time.
> 
> 
> I do NOT condone the video or the practice, but I agree with Kinra that I think a lot of the 'animal abuse' claims can be chalked up to reality TV gimmicks. These people have a LOT to lose if someone cared to prove them to be abusing the animals, so I do believe they have themselves covered on stunts like this. Perhaps we should blame animal cruelty laws? I am unaware of them or if they change based on species or anything, but I could see them making stricter laws for dogs than reptiles.


I think I would be fine with it if there wasn't any water. :/ That is really the part that bugs me.

----------


## MisterKyte

Honestly regardless of what "precautions" were taking to keep these animal safe, these TV shows should not be aloud to do things like this because they are stressful and traumatizing to the animals. A lot of the snakes in that dunk tank are terrestrial and not strong swimmers and this is the kind of TV gimmick that needs to just die.
I just find it absurd to think that there is really any justification for this kind of treatment to these animals asides from the fact that this is purely done for shock factor. :/

----------


## Kinra

> I will have to look up Urban Jungles-Radio, I would like to hear what Robert Walter says. 
> 
> I also would not be surprised if it was fake ice, the water was warm, contestants faked it etc. etc....  That still does not make it ok to dump live animals into deep water with a freaked out person flailing around.  The contestant in the video could easily have injured and or killed an animal especially when she was pulled back out of the water and they were hanging around her.
> 
> There will always be some dramatization, but it is evident that live animals were used, and it could have caused death or injury to the animals, that in its self is enough to get people upset, no matter the amount of dramatization.


I wasn't trying to imply that any of the safety measures they may or may not have taken make it okay.  I was simply trying to present a different side of the story that I had heard.  I have no proof that anything that he said was true, other than my own person opinion that the contestants didn't look like they had been dunked into ice cold water like some have been implying.  I do agree that the snakes could have been injured while being removed from the water, but she wasn't dunked or removed at a very fast speed.

As I said, I don't support this at all but there is always another side to every story.




> Steve-O does not run the show or choose the stunts. The comments here directing the frustration over this toward him are mind boggling.
> 
> 
> Also, I remember the Fear Factor thread. The guy who supplied the snakes actually made an account here to explain that they practiced the stunt multiple times to make sure the contestant understood how to keep the animals safe and they rotates snakes in from a van full of racks with proper conditions to make sure that no single snake was subjected to stress for an extended time.
> 
> 
> I do NOT condone the video or the practice, but I agree with Kinra that I think a lot of the 'animal abuse' claims can be chalked up to reality TV gimmicks. These people have a LOT to lose if someone cared to prove them to be abusing the animals, so I do believe they have themselves covered on stunts like this. Perhaps we should blame animal cruelty laws? I am unaware of them or if they change based on species or anything, but I could see them making stricter laws for dogs than reptiles.


I believe this Robert guy is the one who supplied the snakes for the Fear Factor episode, but he says he refused to use any of his animals in this stunt.




> Rebecca, thanks for the info. If that is the case then it isn't so bad. But no one can deny that throwing a hundred or so terrestrial snakes into deep water won't cause the animals a great amount of stress.  It is so sad that people are defending the actions of this stupid show!


I wasn't trying to defend the actions of the show.  I think this was very wrong, but I was trying let people know it is possible it is not the total nightmare they think it is.  I still can't believe the clip I saw with two alligators swimming around instead of the burm.  

Robert (the head wrangler) did say in one comment that the show had originally planned to use an ice bath, but they were able to get that changed.  Hollywood seems to have no care for living animals, they just care about what will bring in the most money.   :Tears:

----------

Kaorte (11-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## crepers86

To me not only is it cruel to the snakes but to the person getting that surprise. It could of caused her a heart attractive or go into a panic or get bit by a scared snake defending its self.

----------


## eskye

Did everyone see the video that also added alligators into the bath? Same thing, different girl, live alligators in with the snakes and the girl. On my phone so I can't link it now.

----------


## eskye

Here's another video, there are multiples of the stunt. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNaLO-SDVrU





> If you are not friends with Urban Jungles-Radio  I would friend them.  Someone named Robert Walter has been commenting  on their posts about this.  Apparently he was there and helped but  refused to supply any of his animals for this.  Urban Jungles Radio has  said they will be talking with him during their show on Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Robert there is more to this story than is immediately  apparent.  He has stated that this was apparently filmed 2 years ago  (not sure I believe that).  He has also stated that the water was not  freezing cold, but actually luke warm.  I didn't notice any ice, but he  said that a few ice cubes were used, but mostly fake stage ice was used.   Contestants were instructed to act as if the water was cold, which I  honestly think they did a poor job of.  I didn't get the impression that  the water was cold.  He also stated that some fake snakes were mixed  in.  I do believe that Robert was there because someone recognized him  in one of the clips, but I can't verify that anything he has said is  true.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that being said, I want to make it known that I in no way support  this.  I think it was a ridiculous stunt, especially since I've seen a  clip where there are also two alligators swimming around in the mix, but  I do think it is possible that a lot of what people are so upset about  is simply the dramatization typical of "reality" TV.




I've been on the page. Even if the water is warm, given the water depth, alligators, stress, it's still all wrong. I'm waiting for the radio show though. They're still looking for the people who provided the snakes.

----------


## arialmt

I simply don't understand the fascination with creating negative energy for entertainment. Is that not the root of this type of activity?

----------


## eskye

Killer karaoke has posted a disclaimer on Facebook saying they consulted the producers and no animals were "harmed" in the filming.

Because stress isn't harm.

There has also been a post saying they consulted PETA beforehand and they gave an ok.

Because we know how much PETA knows and cares about reptiles.

It's bull_ hooey_, and they can't pass off animal abuse so easily.

----------


## eatgoodfood

> I wasn't trying to imply that any of the safety measures they may or may not have taken make it okay.  I was simply trying to present a different side of the story that I had heard.  I have no proof that anything that he said was true, other than my own person opinion that the contestants didn't look like they had been dunked into ice cold water like some have been implying.  I do agree that the snakes could have been injured while being removed from the water, but she wasn't dunked or removed at a very fast speed.
> 
> As I said, I don't support this at all but there is always another side to every story.


Sorry If I made it seem like I thought you were implying that it was ok regaurdless of measures taken, that was not the case.  I was just adding my opinion to what you had said.

----------

_Kinra_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## devildog_dk

I vote dropping the producers of the show in a tank of near boiling water, as I think that'd be pretty close to the level of pain that would cause a tropical ectotherm like most of the snakes they used are (if it is indeed "ice cold" water).

Granted Steve-O is an idiot, but I didn't think he was dumb enough to attach his name to something that is just as obviously wrong as this.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Uhg that was disgusting. I tried to watch but couldn't. I checked out the facebook page and was appalled to see the snake tank is their main picture. 
> 
> I made a petition directed at the channel's executive and Steve-O to get this crap removed. Here you guys go! Share this everywhere!
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/305/2...-animal-abuse/


I posted this petition on a couple FB groups yesterday when there was only a little over 200 sigs on it and now there are over 4000 sigs. I did get some ignorant comments by a few people claiming that petitions never work and I was bothered by that but I argued that at least if it does get sent to the producers they will see just how many people were very bothered by this. If we keep it going it might just make a difference.

----------

Kaorte (11-22-2012)

----------


## SylverTears

I don't even have a potent enough word for it!!! 
I am outraged and upset!

----------


## Anatopism

> I vote dropping the producers of the show in a tank of near boiling water, as I think that'd be pretty close to the level of pain that would cause a tropical ectotherm like most of the snakes they used are (if it is indeed "ice cold" water).
> 
> Granted Steve-O is an idiot, but I didn't think he was dumb enough to attach his name to something that is just as obviously wrong as this.


Steve-Os name is already attached to 'Jackass' which has a couple similarly abusive stunts with snakes - One in particular is when Bam falls into a snake pit - which initially is just filled with rubber snakes, but as he starts to get out after a bit of panic, they throw a large burm into the pit with him, and then dump a tub of snakes onto him - the pit being what... around 6-7 feet deep?

----------


## 3skulls

> I posted this petition on a couple FB groups yesterday when there was only a little over 200 sigs on it and now there are over 4000 sigs. I did get some ignorant comments by a few people claiming that petitions never work and I was bothered by that but I argued that at least if it does get sent to the producers they will see just how many people were very bothered by this. If we keep it going it might just make a difference.


Over 6,000 now.

----------


## Pickle

I just saw this the other day and i was beyond sick to my stomache i ranted on the page on youtube. Even though no one seemed to care very much. Or the fact that there were snakes just sinking to the bottom of the tank. We need to find a way to get to the producers of the show. You would think that steveo working with manny puig for so long on wildboyz would have taught him a thing or two. :Mad:

----------


## Pickle

What is the link to that fb page. I have a few people who would love to get on board including myself.

----------

